# Riding The Storm Out



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

What an experience! We went camping this past weekend (Sat, Sun, Mon) at Little Farm on the River in Rising Sun, IN. The forecast had called for rain most of the day on Sunday as Arlene was to move north from the Gulf. But instead, we had absolutely gorgeous weather! sunny I even got sunburned

As we were cleaning up from dinner, we could see that the skies were starting to darken. We turned on the TV to check the weather, and found that there was a tornado watch up for much of the area, and a tornado warning for an area about 50 miles away.

As we finished cleaning up, the tornado watch expired for our area, but thunderstorms were still in the forecast.

Well, it wasn't long before the skies opened up, and it was coming down in buckets. We quickly headed inside to the comfort of the Outback.

It wasn't long before I realized that I had forgotten to retract the awning.







There was no way it would have survived (there was still a fair amount of wind). So, back outside I went to retract the awning. Now, there were still a few things outside enjoying the protection of the awning, so, I had to figure out what to do with them. I threw some of the things inside to the DW and kids, and the rest (coolers, trash can, storage bins, etc.), I put under the protection of the overhang of the 5er.

Did I mention it was raining buckets? Within the time it took to retract the awning, and get the items inside or underneath, I found myself standing in _at least_ 3 inches of water! As I was placing one of the last items under the overhang, I looked down and saw a _frog_ *SWIMMING* up the "driveway"!







I'm not sure, but I think it was doing the breast stroke!









By the time I was done, I couldn't have been any wetter if I had jumped in the pool! Within 40 minutes, the rain had stopped, the skies had cleared, and we could see the stars!

Good news is that there was nobody hurt, nothing was ruined or damaged. And good lessons learned as we talked with the kids about safety, contingency planning ... where we would go, what we would do if a tornado warning was up for our area, etc.

Happy and safe camping to all!
Roger.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Roger,
So, how was the campground? We need some places to go for weekend trips.
What part of Cincinnati are you from?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I went through that one time and it has made me re-think all the stuff we put our under the awning.

Glad to hear you made it through okay and that you didn't have any leaks.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Roger,
> So, how was the campground? We need some places to go for weekend trips.
> What part of Cincinnati are you from?
> [snapback]40472[/snapback]​


Hi!,

We live in West Chester (north of town).

The campground was pretty good. It's broken up into two areas. The main area is just off the main road going into Rising Sun (SR 56). The other area is a bit further off the road, along the Ohio River. We stayed in the main area, where the pool, games, playground, and other ammenities are. The section by the river has bigger sites, but only a small playground. If you want to take advantage of the other things, you have to walk (about 10 - 15 minutes) or drive to the main area. If you're going with kids, probably best to stay in the main section.

Most sites have full hookups. They have a laundry facility on site (handy, since most of our towels and swim suits got caught in the storm). The restrooms and showers appeared clean. And the staff was very friendly.

On the down side, most of the trees they have are very young, and don't provide any shade.

Enjoy!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> I went through that one time and it has made me re-think all the stuff we put our under the awning.
> [snapback]40511[/snapback]​


I've been thinking (re-thinking?) the same thing!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing about the campground. Their website is really neat. I had wondered how it actually was. We had thought about going there sometime.


----------

